# How many plates of food do you usually eat at a buffet?



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I can usually consume 4 plates if food before my belt buckle ruptures. What about you guys? Any competitive eaters who can get down 20 plates worth? I usually get the more expensive items to justify the cost lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't eat much. I eat less than most people.
So it really doesn't matter if it's a buffet or not.

Edit: I'd like to add that I never go to buffets, but it was a single answer choice so I chose one, because like in weddings and stuff were there is a buffet I don't eat much.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I can only manage one plate of dinner, and maybe a small dessert. :/

A nearby casino has the most wonderful buffet. I actually feel a bit bad that I can't eat more. Eating only one plate seems to nullify the idea of a buffet.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I can usually justify the cost, but not much more than that. I don't like not being able to take leftovers and since it's usually an exorbitant cost, I don't partake in a buffet but very rarely.

I'll be at an all-inclusive next month which will entail buffets for every meal for a week. That much, I am looking forward to.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

3 plates


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I don't go to them. Permadiet.

But enough for me to die from it, I would assume.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

A solid 6. 5 if I'm drinking a satiating beer.

People call me a monster when I'm eating. I eat incredibly quickly, and never pay attention to the taste or my manners. If I could, I'd eat everything with my hands (excluding soup), but using cutlery is about the only courtesy I adhere to.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've never really been big on them. Actually, I wasn't really a big eater until much later in life. Probably why the diabetes didn't develop until recently.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, the majority of buffets around here are at lunch time. My stomach isn't that strong until after 6PM, so it is hard for me to stuff it in the afternoon. I only go to Indian buffets. Other types of buffets don't appeal to me.


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

One. I can't eat much in public my anxiety makes me nauseous.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh like 2.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

2-3
I'm slowing down in my old age but I always try to get my money's worth at a buffet.
My mom eats salad at buffets. Salad! I tell her if you want leaves there's trees right outside for free.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Siegfried said:


> A solid 6. 5 if I'm drinking a satiating beer.
> 
> People call me a monster when I'm eating. I eat incredibly quickly, and never pay attention to the taste or my manners. If I could, I'd eat everything with my hands (excluding soup), but using cutlery is about the only courtesy I adhere to.


Spoken like a true viking. :nw


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I have anxiety for eating in public alone. So when i was borrowing the plates then it would be only one.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Usually 3. 2 plates of food then a plate of fruit. Besides snacking on fruit and an occasional ice cream cone throughout the day 
.. I eat one meal a day. So when I do eat I eat a huge meal. 

I like buffets. My favorite I go to is the sushi buffet, it's so good.


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

Two or three-sometimes four.

I like buffets.
@komorikun - I've been told by people over the years that they get hungry later in the day rather than earlier, and this never fails to surprise me. I've always been at my most ravenous earlier in the day rather than later in the evening. I always just figured that, with the progression of the day, the metabolism slowed down, therefore not requiring you to eat like a pig anymore.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

1 usually, 2 if I'm hongry. Then like just a cup of ice cream after. There's a Chinese buffet near my hometown that I'm sure I've spent around $700 at throughout the years. I love it so much.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

one and some sides. buffets are wasted on me


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I haven't been to a buffet in YEARS but the last time I did, I think I just had one fully loaded plate lol and then a plate with dessert.


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

feels said:


> 2 if I'm hongry.


Is that where you're horny and hungry at the same time?


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Can't remember the last time I went to a buffet, the next time I do I'll make sure it's serving orange chicken so I can go downtown on those ****ers.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably 2. But I rarely ever go to buffets now. I don't eat much in one sitting and buffets food are usually just general bland greasy stuff.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

About 1-2. Let's just say 1.5 to make it difficult.  nah, but I like to mix and match and pick apart at foods. I always try to eat the majority of it so they won't accuse me of wasting food. So it ends up with a solid 1.76. And dessert of course.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A few plates of the expensive stuff (crab legs) to justify the cost. Then I cry at the thought of the 3lbs of butter I just consumed.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i finish their salmon sushi/sashimi


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

It depends on the size of the plate. Usually they're pretty small, but I stack the food into a large pile. Start with 2 plates, then replace them when I'm done, followed by a plate of fruit and veg or dessert. So 5 in total. That's not to say I eat it all, I'm pretty skinny and eat until I'm full.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I haven't been to one for a long time, but when I did, it was usually one plate of spaghetti bolognese, one cup of pumpkin soup and one little bowl that had vanilla ice cream, chocolate ice cream, chocolate topping, strawberry topping, sprinkles and little marshmallows.

Last time, I thought I only had one plate to use, so I put peas, strawberries, chocolate custard, broccoli and a few other things on one plate at the same time. It wasn't a very nice mixture.


----------



## SuperMetroid (Nov 17, 2016)

Karsten said:


> A few plates of the expensive stuff (crab legs) to justify the cost. Then I cry at the thought of the 3lbs of butter I just consumed.


I feel the same. Gotta always have at least one nice, heaping plate of the expensive seafood just so I can feel I wasn't at all jipped.

It's a good thing I happen to love seafood.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Plate 1 for a variety of helpings. Plate 2 for a new selection of servings, and maybe seconds if I want them. Plate 3 is either for more seconds or dessert. Plate 4 is exclusively for irony.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

The whole buffet sadly


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I actually don't like buffets, I pretty much eat until I feel like death and it takes days for me to recover. I can't remember how many plates I get, it's been years and I don't want to do it again. If I went now I'd probably only be able to handle 1 plate because I think my stomach shrank from lack of practice.



SuperMetroid said:


> I've been told by people over the years that they get hungry later in the day rather than earlier, and this never fails to surprise me. I've always been at my most ravenous earlier in the day rather than later in the evening. I always just figured that, with the progression of the day, the metabolism slowed down, therefore not requiring you to eat like a pig anymore.


Are you a morning person in general? Or tend to eat small dinners? I'm a nightowl, and I doubt I could enjoy a big breakfast unless it's more like a brunch and I didn't eat much the night before.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

4-5, but honestly I'd probably eat more if I didn't feel like who I was with would judge me.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

tehuti88 said:


> I can only manage one plate of dinner, and maybe a small dessert. :/
> 
> A nearby casino has the most wonderfulNo buffet. I actually feel a bit bad that I can't eat more. Eating only one plate seems to nullify the idea of a buffet.


No soup?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It goes like this, without the sea food. I never eat sea food.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I never eat any rice at the Indian buffet. Eating rice is dumb since you can make it at home for super cheap and it fills you up. Much better to have naan. At the very end I will have some of the rice pudding though.

I always make sure to starve myself for minimum 12 hours prior to the buffet. No breakfast.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Unfortunately, the majority of buffets around here are at lunch time. My stomach isn't that strong until after 6PM, so it is hard for me to stuff it in the afternoon. I only go to Indian buffets. Other types of buffets don't appeal to me.


I can't do midday buffets either. I'm not hungry enough, and really -- if I'm going to pay that kind of money, then I want to knock out a dinner (I hate cooking).

Rarely do I ever go out for breakfast or lunch, and people give me grief for it, but it's like dude, if I'm going to put out that kind of money, then I'm knocking out a dinner with it. It's wasted on breakfast or lunch.


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

I'd say 4. Salad, dessert and two for the entree. But I don't pile the plates high like I've seen some do. Entree plates are usually meat, veggies and bread. Dessert is either a couple of cookies or a piece of cake. Salad plate I usually fill if there's a good variety. 

Vegas buffets are more like 6 or 7 plates because there is so much to choose from. It's insane! So I take the opportunity to try things I normally wouldn't order in a restaurant. But I also don't always finish everything I take. If I don't like it, I don't finish it. It's been years since I've gone.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chinese people at a chinese restaurant would be like sorry you too fat for buffet. so they refuse to do service with me


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

I eat about 3, but I don't fill up my plate all the way when I go up there, so maybe it would amount to 1.5-2.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

CopadoMexicano said:


> chinese people at a chinese restaurant would be like sorry you too fat for buffet. so they refuse to do service with me


I think I saw this on a sitcom once.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SuperMetroid said:


> I've been told by people over the years that they get hungry later in the day rather than earlier, and this never fails to surprise me. I've always been at my most ravenous earlier in the day rather than later in the evening. I always just figured that, with the progression of the day, the metabolism slowed down, therefore not requiring you to eat like a pig anymore.


My entire weight loss strategy has been based around the opposite, basically not eating a damn thing (or very little) during the day when I have very little hunger, so when the insane evening / night time ravenous super hunger comes I can keep my calories low enough to lose weight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The whole buffet


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I doubt I ever would have tried frogs legs if it wasn't for a buffet. If it has lots of variety I eat 3 plates. Otherwise 2 is enough. I want to try a little of everything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

doe deer said:


> 1, i could force myself to have 2


 Careful.....you could get double pizza pregnant :banana

:spit :haha

For me, three. Two plates of food - a sample of everything, and the third is a 1/3 plate of dessert.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

doe deer said:


> oooops


:haha That was good, though. I was at work and I chuckled out loud.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Karsten said:


> A few plates of the expensive stuff (crab legs) to justify the cost. Then I cry at the thought of the 3lbs of butter I just consumed.


This. The problem is having to fight for it though. As soon as they dump more crab legs into the buffet, even the fat people are sprinting just to get themselves more generous helpings.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

acidicwithpanic said:


> This. The problem is having to fight for it though. As soon as they dump more crab legs into the buffet, even the fat people are sprinting just to get themselves more generous helpings.


Lmao, so true. And they definitely don't fill those trays liberally; they'd go broke if they filled them as soon as they emptied.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Karsten said:


> Lmao, so true. And they definitely don't fill those trays liberally; they'd go broke if they filled them as soon as they emptied.


The buffets at casinos are loaded with them though, you don't have to worry about waiting for them to refill the the crab legs. The only reason why go to casinos honestly.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> I think I saw this on a sitcom once.


I saw they did a segment on kimmel awhile back. I didn't find it funny at all but rather a mean spirited teasing.








acidicwithpanic said:


> This. The problem is having to fight for it though. As soon as they dump more crab legs into the buffet, even the fat people are sprinting just to get themselves more generous helpings.


Most people don't touch the crab legs at the one I go too. I think it takes too much work for people to break apart the shells etc. I usually ask the waitress for a crab leg opener. They don't like it when people ask lol

Chinese people sure love jumbo shrimp though


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

I could probably eat at least 3 plates.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I can finish one full plate at a buffet, and then a lil bit of the second plate. I never learn from my mistakes.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Idk like 4 small plates lol


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Amon said:


> The whole buffet


Only?


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

It really depends on how hungry I am but usually I can eat two or three plates at a buffet. I really don't eat much during the day but when I do eat I tend to eat a lot.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

acidicwithpanic said:


> The buffets at casinos are loaded with them though, you don't have to worry about waiting for them to refill the the crab legs. The only reason why go to casinos honestly.


Too bad gambling is illegal in New York.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Karsten said:


> Too bad gambling is illegal in New York.


Shame. Yeah, need to go to Alabama or Mississippi for that.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Amon said:


> The whole buffet


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Shame. Yeah, need to go to Alabama or Mississippi for that.


JERSEY! I've never been gambling, though. I feel like it wouldn't mix well with me, lol.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Karsten said:


> JERSEY! I've never been gambling, though. I feel like it wouldn't mix well with me, lol.


Yeah, you're not missing out lol.


----------



## asynje (Oct 24, 2016)

I love buffets.. I usually have two plates and then dessert. Sometimes I eat three plates of food and dessert, but then I usually feel quite uncomfortable afterwards


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

4-5 if you are counting how many times I get up to get food. I usually don't fill up my plate. Usually 2 plates of meat, 1 plate of veggies, 1 plate of fruits and then 1 bowl of dessert. I usually avoid eating carbs in buffet because they fill you up fast.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Does anyone have an issue with getting up to get food? When I was a kid I got nervous whenever I had to get up to get more food. It made me anxious cause people can see what food I was getting.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> Does anyone have an issue with getting up to get food? When I was a kid I got nervous whenever I had to get up to get more food. It made me anxious cause people can see what food I was getting.


Kind of, but for a different reason. I used to get nervous because my clumsy self was worried about dropping my plate.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I always go in thinking im going to eat my money's worth then I barely put away 2-3 plates. I only wonder if they add some magic ingredient to get you to feel fuller faster. Maybe a powder that expands your stomach to painful levels.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

rdrr said:


> I always go in thinking im going to eat my money's worth then I barely put away 2-3 plates. I only wonder if they add some magic ingredient to get you to feel fuller faster. Maybe a powder that expands your stomach to painful levels.


abcd msg


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

depends how much is on each plate


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Red October said:


> depends how much is on each plate


The plate should not be visible and the food piled at least two inches high.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Two, the second one being something for dessert.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Depends on hat they have on offer. Usually when we have work buffets I usually have one or less, simply because there isn't too much that I like there ><


----------

